# 17 Shark Report



## POWER FISHERMAN (Aug 19, 2008)

Here is Fish-n-aggs Report

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Early this weed after seeing what the forcast was supposed to be I decided to request to have friday off work to fish. The original plan was to catch bait friday and head down friday night once I was through with prior commetments. Well like always plans change. With the forcast changing to the winds shifting out of the south friday evening that it was going to make fishing gorda on saturday difficult so we decided to fish galveston instead. Made my way to my favorite bait hole at sunup and had enough bait within a hour so made the call to Jim to meet me at the west end of Galveston.

Friday April 3

We started to set up around 10:30 to very good conditions. We took 6 rods in distance from 250 yards to around 500 yards. By the time we finished it was around 12:00 and the waiting game began. We really didnt have to wait long when something start to mess with my 6/0 wide but never got hooked up. After about 1 1/2 hrs of short runs and drops I get the hook to stick in my first shark of the year. After a short fight I have a 4' 5" bull shark on the beach. Not the stud we were looking for but it was a start.










After a quick photo, tag and release I rebait and yak back out and start waiting again. Again we didnt have to wait long. Around 3:30 Jims 6/0 doubled over then went slack and then doubled over for good. This fishmade nearly a 150 yard run once hooked and was heavy. Jim fight this fish for 30 to 40 minutes before we have her on the beach. A fat 7'4" sandbar.



















We get a few pics and tag and release and send her on her way. As we are walking back to truck we look up and see jims 4/0 is screaming. After a short fight he has a 5'4" black tip on the beach.










Once we are though with her I have to leave for the prior commitment that I mentioned earlier. Around nine friday night I get a phone call from Jim. Apparently I left to early cause once I left they landed a 7'0" sandbar, a 6'0" sandbar and 4 blacktips between 5 and 6 feet in length. Hopefully I will have pics of these fish by the end of the week and will post those up.

Saturday April 4

Friday night a good friend Matt came down to hang out and wanted to try to catch something bigger than 7". We get back down to Galveston around 10 the next morning and just as we thought the surf had really picked up. It was 3 to 5 but manageable. I was able to get out 3 rods and Jim was able to get one out but was wore out after friday. Once the rods were set we just started to wait. Around 2 my 6/0 did not seem to want to hold so instead of reeling it in, I kayaked out to check the float to see why it wasn't holding and when I get there I see why. When I get back in Jim's sister is hooked up on his 4/0 and I tell Matt to reel in my 6/0. Matt gets his in first and has his first ever shark a 4'9" black tip.










A few quick pics and a tag and release and we go to help Jim with his sisters shark which turns out to be a 5'9" bull shark.










Once the shark was tagged and released I got my 6/0 rebaited and yaked out around 400 yards. I get back in walk to the truck get a drink of water and turn to see the 6/0 I just took out doubled over. I sprint as fast as I could to get to it and tighten down the drag. This fish is heavy, but not making any real runs. This fish is being stuborn and is not wanting to come over the bar. 










45 minutes later and we have many first for me. My first sand bar, first goal of the year knocked off the list and my first 7' shark. My prize is a 7'8" fat healthy female sandbar.




























Needless to say I am excited and tired. So I dont plan on running any more baits out cause there is still 2 good baits out and its getting late. Every one is hanging out around my truck talking about the days catch when I look up and see the other 6/0 that I had caught doubled over. I me and Jim run at the same time for it, to bad hes not nearly as fast as I am. I get to the rod tighten the drag and feel another heavy fish on the end. I look over at Matt and say here you go. The next 30 minutes is the hardest fight of his life but he gets his second ever shark on the sand a healthy 6'8" sandbar.



















After the pics tag and release we start to pack things up cause it has gotten to rough to take out another bait happy with the days catch.

Sunday April 5

This morning I got up a little late and called Jim to see if he was game for another day of sharking. He was game but we needed more bait so we fight through the bike race and make bait in about an hour and off we go to put more toothies on the sand. We get to are spot around 12:00 and I yak out my 6/0 around 500 yards and get my avet taken out. As I get close to shore I see my 6/0 doubled over and Jim sprinting toward it. He get to it and sets the hook and then it goes slack. When we get it in it looked like the the bait had gotten wrapped up in th mono portion of my leader and was bit through. Shorly after that Jims 6/0 gets a short run and he starts to fight in the first shark of the day a 5'4" black tip.










In the process of fighting in the shark it took out my avet so I had to take my 6/0 and my avet back out. A hour or so later I go to check on my 6/0 and as im walking away I hear it start to scream. I turn and tighten the drag and start to fight in my first fish of the day. 










After a short fight of it swimming down the beach I get a healthy 5'8" bull shark on the sand.










With a strong north wind and it getting close to the time I had to leave for another prior commitment I decided not to run out another bait since there were still 3 good baits out. A little after 4 I hear the faint scream of my avet lx. I had dropped this bait about 300 yards out and once the hook is set it strips another 150 yards off my reel. After a 30 minute fight full of good runs and it not wanting to come over the bars I have my last shark of the weekend on the beach a healthy 6'9" sandbar. 










After that I pack up everything and head out around 5:30. I get a call about a hour later and Jim had caught another blacktip that measured just short of 6'.

The Final Tally for the Weekend:

Sandbars: 6
Bull Sharks: 3
Black Tips: 8

Total: 17

Tight lines.

fish-n-agg


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Why do yall use rods so long?


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Great report, and pics. I'll be out there soon.(Pensacola) What type of line do you use on your 6/0?


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

Damn!! Yall were killing them out there!!!! Those are some war horses you landed!! Congrats and Great pics!!!


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

Awesome report.Congratulations on the catch.:clap:bowdown HUMANS-1 SHARKS-0


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

> *JoshH (4/6/2009)*Why do yall use rods so long?


The higher the rod...the less line in the water to get weeds on.


----------



## POWER FISHERMAN (Aug 19, 2008)

Here are a few more pics that were sent to me from some of the people on the beach. Most are of the sharks that were caught after I had to leave on friday.

Scott hooked up









What was on the other end. 7'0" sandbar









Jim was hooked up at the same time, so we had are first double of the year scotts 7'0" sandbar and a 6'0" blacktip.


















One of our buddies girlfriends blacktips.









Jims 6'0" sandbar.









Another of matts 6'8" sandbar.









Another blacktip









Yet another blacktip









dragging her in.









More of my sandbar


----------



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

i have been telling everyone that we saw these bastards every dive i made last year and almost every dive this year. we need to start thinning these damn things out. call me and i'll bring a trailer down to the beach and we'll find someone that will eat every pound of shark you catch. i think the reason they are so thick now is because of the changes in the fishing limits. every fish that you release tired is giving them an easy meal. i am not a shark fisherman by any stretch of the imagination, but i sure would like to help thin em' out.

KILL EM' ALL

(hope this is not to controversial...what do ya'll think)<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">


----------



## POWER FISHERMAN (Aug 19, 2008)

These sharks are not that thick. And there is no reason to kill them all. There used to be alot more ofsharks out there, and many bigger ones in close.

Deaver


----------



## Turbow (Mar 7, 2008)

That is probably the best report ever out of Galveston. I used to live less than an hour from there but always made the drive to High Island. Should have put more time in there.


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

Very Cool Report!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## FishnGator (May 1, 2008)

What do you guys do with the sharks after you land them?


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice!!


----------



## Pafisher (Mar 25, 2009)

I think most, if not all of those were tagged and released. 

Many of the guys in Texas C&R sharks, especially the bigger tigers, makos and lemons that they catch. 

Sharkathon is a huge C&R tourney held every year on Padre Island National Seashore just south of Corpus Christi Texas.

I caught severl dozen 3-6' bulls, blacktips, spinners and bonnetheads when I lived in TX for two years and released all of them. Never did get a sandbar though.


----------



## S.Watson (Feb 25, 2009)

nice report, good job


----------



## fishmasterseven (Oct 6, 2007)

wow!!! awesome job and a really good post. i think i read somewhere in your post that you had to check the float, how do you have that set up if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

Deaver, let me know next time you guys are going to fish PINS. I'd like to come along. I can pretty much take off whenever and head down there. Thanks for the report and pictures. I was out on the Packery jetty yesterday trying to catch a king and was just thinking about how it's about time to start shark fishing. The water was perfect at Packery yesterday and all down the beach. Send me a message next time you plan on fishing around here.


----------



## POWER FISHERMAN (Aug 19, 2008)

Just a little favor...

Can you start posting reports and posting picture of fishing stuff? People want to see reports...so I fish with people that write reports and post pictures.

When are you fishing next?

Deaver


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

Swimming anyone?


----------

